# Skippy peanut butter pulls out of Canada



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Hormell foods makers of the canned mystery meat Klik and Kam, have decided to call it quits selling
their well like brand of peanut butter that once was advertised as the one with the peanut on top.
http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/skippy-peanut-butter-hormel-1.4095453




> Skippy's owner, U.S.-based Hormel Foods, discontinued the brand in Canada several months ago, and then it slowly disappeared from store shelves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> "If the economics doesn't make sense, multinationals like Hormel often decide just not to exploit certain markets."



Meanwhile, once local supplies are gone off the shelves, addicts can still order it from Amazon at premium
prices and exhorbitant shipping costs. 


> Amazon's high prices turned him off. Current prices per jar range from about $10 to $30 for regular peanut butter to almost $100 for the "reduced fat" version. Shipping can cost extra.


As they say, where the opportunity to make a buck is there.....

Buyers of that brand addicted to their taste have started to go shopping buying it in quantities to squirrel it away.

So the current trend of pulling out of Canada continues, Heinz, Kelloggs, Hormel, and probably others..


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ While I'm not a (big) fan of the Squirrel peanut butter brand, I can see why some (addicts?) would be upset. But then it's the new trend - American protectionism (or opportunism with those prices listed on Amazon now). I wonder if there'll be any uproar here if the Tim Horton chain is shuttered or better yet McDonald's.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

Yuch! sugar and hydrogenated vegetable oil. If someone is truly addicted to p.b., then go buy a peanut butter maker. I used to have one many years ago; I would make it as I used it, so it was never stale. It came out of the machine warm, and tasted nothing like the crap in the jar.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

_Kraft Crunchy style....Smooth as well.
Keeps fresher in the jar....than peanuts in the shell!"_

(BTW...as I used to tell my kids...a peanut is not really a nut! and...all pickles are cucumbers, but not all cucumbers are pickles!)


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Bicks hamburger relish...........oh how I miss you.

And Sultana raisin wafers..............gone but not forgotten.

View attachment 14738


Dad's chocolate chip cookies have also been discontinued for sale in Canada.

Nothing is sacred anymore.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> Bicks hamburger relish...........oh how I miss you.
> 
> And Sultana raisin wafers..............gone but not forgotten.
> 
> ...


Trump's America? We are unfair to the American workers, so maybe Trump is giving huge incentives to pull out and
relocate back in the good ole US of A. 
Hornel is claiming that it's the distribution costs over a large area of Canada with a small population (36 million) that is
influential in their decision to pull the plug. It probably also has to do with the unique bilingual labels that have to be
on their PB jars for marketing here. That would make those jars only destined for Canada..and we all know that
Americans can't read French... beurre d'arachide what is that stuff?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...now that^ reminds me...
remember the Vachon May West cakes? there was another very similar product - except it was rectangular , not round.
IMHO it was tastier than the May West - richer chocolate, and more and creamier filling. I used to INHALE them!
not sure if it was a Vachon product or not, it also came in those 6-pack boxes at the supermarkets.I cannot remember the name of it . Any help???


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> ...now that^ reminds me...
> remember the Vachon May West cakes? there was another very similar product - except it was rectangular , not round.
> IMHO it was tastier than the May West - richer chocolate, and more and creamier filling. I used to INHALE them!
> not sure if it was a Vachon product or not, it also came in those 6-pack boxes at the supermarkets.I cannot remember the name of it . Any help???


Passion Flakie? 
They used to have these snack cakes called "WagonWheels...not sure if that was a Vachon product. Vachon also had a snack cake that had a caramel filling..yum! Much much better than the Twinkies that Hostess used to make.

I like their small cakes that have the toasted coconut on them..my favourite.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Canada should legislate a law that a company has to sell a product in Canada to maintain rights over it.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Just bought some Joe Louis and Half Moon Vachon cakes a couple of weeks ago from Giant Tiger.

I find Giant Tiger has products you don't find everywhere else. I also buy wine gums, strawberry and banana shaped candy there.

The local Bulk Barn also has candies from the past in bulk.

My wife does the main grocery shopping and I hunt down the weird food and peruse Thrift Stores for neat stuff.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> Just bought some Joe Louis and Half Moon Vachon cakes a couple of weeks ago from Giant Tiger.
> 
> I find Giant Tiger has products you don't find everywhere else. I also buy wine gums, strawberry and banana shaped candy there.
> 
> ...


You have a sweet tooth obviously. Dollarama is where I get most of my stash.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

You have a sweet tooth obviously. Dollarama is where I get most of my stash. My closest Bulk Barn is almost 
out of the range of my scooter, but I have a hard time when I go there..too many choices.

I have to be careful with too much sugar intake..but still will wolf down some treats one after another.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Not really a sweet tooth, but I have found that if you have it around people get used to it and don't want it anymore.

It worked for our son who rarely eats candy and seems to be working for our grandson.

At the McCormicks candy factory they told employees to eat all they want. They knew it wouldn't last long.

As a student I worked in a bakery and ate so many chocolate chip cookies I couldn't look at one for 30 years.

It works better than prohibition.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Skippy was the only peanut butter with the stale makers removed.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok Horemel/Skippy..you can take a hike across the border.
You have been replaced by "Mr Peanut"..planters peanuts. I got a 1kg jar of it a couple weeks ago and it
is great..tastes better than Kraft and has a more firmer consistency for spreading. It has fancy molasses 
added for that unique taste.

Johnvince acquired the brand from Hersey, who also closed up shop in Canada and hightailed back across
the border to Hershey PA. leaving hundreds of workers out of work in a small town here in Ontario
called Smith Falls. 
The factory which stood idle for a few years has been converted to a commercial marijuana grow-op,
very successful too, I might add.


Recipie on the label in both languages for peanut butter pie.

http://planterspeanuts.ca/products-list/


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

carverman said:


> You have a sweet tooth obviously. Dollarama is where I get most of my stash. My closest Bulk Barn is almost
> out of the range of my scooter, but I have a hard time when I go there..too many choices.
> 
> I have to be careful with too much sugar intake..but still will wolf down some treats one after another.


You gotta have some treats..........right ?

Nothing wrong with a little here and a little there. Who wants to munch on granola bars all the time.........


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

I remember the York brand of peanut butter. it was the one with the peanut on top.
They had NHL collectible cards in the mid 60s. Not sure when it disappeared from the shelves or
who owned the brand. 
The monkey commercial is very funny.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> *Passion Flakie?
> *


 ... these ain't chocolatey. 



> They used to have these snack cakes called "WagonWheels...not sure if that was a Vachon product. Vachon also had a snack cake that had a caramel filling..yum! Much much better than the Twinkies that Hostess used to make.


 ... WagonWheels are/were made by Dare (haven't seen them around for awhile)- they were better than Vachon's Louis Joe due to the marshmallow sandwich inside. But way much better than the Hostess Twinkies (too soda fluffy) - the chocolate cupcakes weren't too bad but find them super sweet.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

sags said:


> You gotta have some treats..........right ?
> 
> Nothing wrong with a little here and a little there. *Who wants to munch on granola bars all the time*.........


 ... and granola bars aren't all that healthy either. I'm surprised Mrs. sags would allow you to all these "treats" - or they consumed only hidden?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

sags said:


> Just bought some Joe Louis and Half Moon Vachon cakes a couple of weeks ago from Giant Tiger.
> 
> I find Giant Tiger has products you don't find everywhere else. I also buy wine gums, strawberry and banana shaped candy there.
> 
> ...


 .. I'm guessing your hunting of the weird and neat stuff is done separate from the main grocery trip otherwise how do you get the stash into the house?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Yea, gotten go on my own or she complains. 

I stuff into the snack drawers and then she sneaks in and scoops some. Then, she gets mad at me because she eats it.

We have our son coming over and he grabs pretzels and a bunch of stuff. His girlfriend likes some stuff, so it goes pretty quick and I actually don't eat much of it. A lot disappears without me opening up the bag.

When we were kids we grew up on peanut butter and jam sandwiches. Once in awhile I make one up and darn......they do taste good.

These days I like the better quality jams though.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

What...........Bravo Pasta Sauce is leaving too ?

http://www.ctvnews.ca/business/near...ing-back-bravo-pasta-sauce-petition-1.3396566


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

sags said:


> Yea, gotten go on my own or she complains.
> 
> I stuff into the snack drawers and then *she sneaks in and scoops some. Then, she gets mad at me because she eats it.
> 
> ...


 ... so you get the blame for buying the junk food that she gets to eat ... LOL! And same here about growing up on pbj sandwiches, any Canadian kid would. As for better quality jams, there's about a few dozen brands out there now - particularly the "organic" versions ... but E.D. Smith remains my favourite (peach & passion, triple fruits!), as close as home-made jam gets.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

sags said:


> What...........Bravo Pasta Sauce is leaving too ?


 ... being discontinued ... sad. Sign the petition to bring it back, it is a really good spaghetti sauce - the flavour and sauce thickness is always consistent.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Dare original Wagon Wheels are available at Walmart: 3.97 for 18. 

https://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/dare-wagon-wheels-original-cookies/6000147490402


----------



## WGZ (Feb 3, 2017)

The hell with them. Kraft makes a good variety (honey, chocolate, raisin & granola, natural, whipped). I only ever buy their Natural stuff when the 500-750g jars are on for $4 each at Superstore.

I just don't understand how one can be addicted to ONE brand of a spread, coffee, etc.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I think people feel like part of their past has been "discontinued".


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Kraft always had hockey cards or discs in their products. After our son was born I sent away some of the albums. This is one of them I have.

It appears to be "worth" about $100. I think it cost me more than that to buy all all the products.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/1992-93-KRAF...131149?hash=item4653d445cd:g:FrgAAOSwHoFXwSDc


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> What...........Bravo Pasta Sauce is leaving too ?


The Kraft/Heinz/et al conglomerate is discontinuing that brand due to low demand. I guess peoples eating habits these days are reflecting some marketing changes. 

I usually buy the Ragu spaghetti sauce brand because it is less acidic, but this time I'm trying a can of PRIMO (romano cheese and basil made with olive oil)..sounds healthy enough.

I'm seeing some of the old familiar brands that I used to see on the shelves a few years ago, being replaced by new
products in the grocery section.

Yesterday I went to fetch a few groceries (before the "big deluge/flood" reaches us in Eastern Ontario over the weekend,) and saw my local Freshco bring in huge skids of Kraft peanut butter..so obviously Kraft is filling the void left by Skippy, before some other distributor takes over. 

Now even the jam company Smuckers is creating their version of peanut butter along with jams with 50% less
sugar.

BTW, I did a taste comparo test between Kraft smooth P&B and the jar of Planters. Planters seems to have the upperhand on taste, but not grocery stores stock it as Kraft is jumping in with all their products..very strong marketing and competitive prices.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

WGZ said:


> I just don't understand how o*ne can be addicted to ONE brand *of a spread, *coffee*, etc.


Ask the Tim Horton patrons. why they line up sitting in their cars in subzero weather to get the first taste of their particular
brand of java. They started out with just selling coffee and maybe a few types of donuts, now it's a marketing empire, that
McD's wants a big slice of.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We advised our friends in the UK to not bother with the new Tim Horton's stores. Stick with Costa or Starbucks.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ That's not very Canadianism.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

carverman said:


> WGZ said:
> 
> 
> > ... I just don't understand how one can be addicted to ONE brand of a spread, coffee, etc.
> ...


Or are lined up for a block plus, making traffic congested to go through a drive through.

It is not like there aren't plenty of other locations in a reasonable distance that would not block traffic but I guess they can't wait.




carverman said:


> WGZ said:
> 
> 
> > ... They started out with *just selling coffee and maybe a few types of donuts* ...


Not sure why people want to revise things ... the name on the first location in Hamilton that was opened was *Tim Horton Donuts*. 
With all the specialty donuts since then (NHL this, Nutella that etc.) - the variety likely has grown but it was more than just coffee, right from day one.


Cheers


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I can't understand why people sit at a drive-through for half an hour to get coffee... do these people not have anything to do?


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Sheep...and too lazy to exit their cars.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

andrewf said:


> I can't understand why people sit at a drive-through for half an hour to get coffee... do these people not have anything to do?


 ... I guess they're stuck in line and have to wait for their turn? No coffee, no work ... people, particularly Canadians need their hot drinks to get through the winter months.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

ian said:


> Sheep...and too lazy to exit their cars.


 ... they do seem to line up as sheep but not so much as too lazy to exist their cars - it's the convenience, it's the American or Canadian way now. Afterall, drive through means that or drive-by. People are starved for time.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> andrewf said:
> 
> 
> > I can't understand why people sit at a drive-through for half an hour to get coffee... do these people not have anything to do?
> ...


For those close to the take out window, sure ... from what I have observed, plenty are lined up on the street. Not much effort AFAICT to move into the other line to relocate to a less busy Tim's.




Beaver101 said:


> ... people, particularly Canadians need their hot drinks to get through the winter months.


Be that as it may ... the lines have been seen just as bad in May, July and September.


Cheers


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Eclectic12 said:


> For those close to the take out window, sure ... from what I have observed, plenty are lined up on the street. Not much effort AFAICT to move into the other line to relocate to a less busy Tim's.


 ... hey, it's the Canadian way ...besides, good opportunity to chat up (or complain) with fellow Canadians while in line. Moreover, the longer the line up, then the stuff at this Tim's location MUST be better. Who wants to line up at a sparse/quiet eatery?




> Be that as it may ... the lines have been seen just as bad in May, July and September.


 ... May is spring and the coffee tastes a lot better in that fresh air, September is back to school and work so the long line up. As for July - folks want their Timmy's ice-coffee. I have no issues with long line ups if I'm not in a rush - this means the coffee there is FRESH.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... hey, it's the Canadian way ...besides, good opportunity to chat up (or complain) with fellow Canadians while in line.


LOL ... can only recall once or twice that people *walked* though the drive through or stood in a traffic lane so I am doubting much chatting/complaining beyond the regular car pool group.




Beaver101 said:


> ... Moreover, the longer the line up, then the stuff at this Tim's location MUST be better. Who wants to line up at a sparse/quiet eatery?


Maybe ... not worth the time lost or chance of an accident to me.




Beaver101 said:


> ... I have no issues with long line ups if I'm not in a rush - this means the coffee there is FRESH.


As they are all in their cars, one would presume they are in a rush but with the line winding out the parking lot and along the block - they have to know they aren't going to served anytime soon. :rolleyes2:


Cheers


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

https://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2017/05/05/ontario-brothers-6-and-8-take-parents-truck-to-tim-hortons-crash-near-drive-thru.html ... and you guys here are complaining about long line ups.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Eclectic12 said:


> LOL ... can only recall once or twice that people *walked* though the drive through or stood in a traffic lane so I am doubting much chatting/complaining beyond the regular car pool group.


 ... man, your part of town ain't too friendly. 



> Maybe ... not worth the time lost or chance of an accident to me.


 ... I drive a bike up thru the drive-thru/by and so far hasn't been run over.



> As they are all in their cars, one would presume they are in a rush but with the line winding out the parking lot and along the block - they have to know they aren't going to served anytime soon.


 ... you have to use your judgement on how long of a line up you're willing to wait. I have seen people multi-tasking (checking smartphones, putting on make up, etc) while in line so they're making good use of that time.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... I drive a bike up thru the drive-thru/by and so far hasn't been run over.
> ... you have to use your judgement on how long of a line up you're willing to wait.


??? ... you seem to have missed that the lineup of cars circles the TH building, flows out of the TH parking lot, onto the public roadway and extends a block or so *away* from the location. 

It seems more effective to look for/use a less busy TH along one's route.


BTW, I'm not worried about what's happening on the TH property but the blockage on the public street, during rush hour.


Cheers


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Eclectic12 said:


> Not sure why people want to revise things ... the name on the first location in Hamilton that was opened was *Tim Horton Donuts*.
> With all the specialty donuts since then (NHL this, Nutella that etc.) - the variety likely has grown but it was more than just coffee, right from day one.


Yes, you are right. I remember reading the story about Horton and his partner Ron Joyce.The donut shop was opened but they didn't seem to be serving their own brand of coffee at the start , so they started to blend different types of coffee beans until they came up with that taste that everyone seems to love ....and they sell it for over $18 a large can. 

After Horton got killed on the QEW in his Pantera (lost control) his wife replaced him as business partner, until she was bought out, (they didn't get along well), but there was some controversy about that, as she claimed she was co-oreced into signing at the time. But then, $1 million was a lot of money in those days.



> Fllowing Horton's death, Ron Joyce offered Horton's widow Lori $1 million for her shares in the chain, which included 40 stores. She accepted his offer and Joyce became sole owner. Years later, Lori became dissatisfied with Joyce's offer, and filed a lawsuit against him. In 1993, Lori lost the lawsuit; an appeal was declined in 1995 and she died in 2000 at age 68.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... I guess they're stuck in line and have to wait for their turn? No coffee, no work ... people, particularly Canadians need their hot drinks to get through the winter months.


Ya, i have one close to my place in a corner of the CTC parking lot that they bought from CTC. In rush hour mornings, the stream of cars waiting to get served stretches out to the unused portion of the parking lot.

Being a corner store, they have access from both streets, grab their coffee and donut in the drivethru and head off to work on the 417 (Queensway) downtown. 

To get out of their cars, then have to line up inside the store to get their morning fix doesn't make a lot of sense, both from the time wasted and inconvenience. Sitting is a nice warm idling car for 20 mins seems to be the things are done now, besides the multi-tasking.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> ...now that^ reminds me...
> remember the Vachon May West cakes? there was another very similar product - except it was rectangular , not round.
> IMHO it was tastier than the May West - richer chocolate, and more and creamier filling. I used to INHALE them!
> not sure if it was a Vachon product or not, it also came in those 6-pack boxes at the supermarkets.I cannot remember the name of it . Any help???


*PIQUE!* just remembered name! found'em here--- some good!
http://vachon.com/en/pastries/small-cakes/#pique


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Those cakes are great for us retired folks who have given up the baking.

Cut in half and add a little scoop of ice cream and you can have fancy desserts all the time.

Butter and fruit tarts nicely replace full size pies.

The whole concept of "prepared food" has changed over time. Choice isn't limited to Swanson TV dinners anymore.

We find that with Costco and local delis offering an array of fresh food choices, there isn't much point to us cooking anymore.


----------



## wraphter (Sep 21, 2016)

I realize these baked goods and smooth peanut butter taste good but they are not good for you. The vegetable oil is partially hydrogenated to increase the shelf life.
This results in the presence of trans fats which raise the level of LDL ,the bad cholesterol. This can cause heart disease. Consideration should be given to the health effects of these products. I eat baked goods myself but these products are not good for you.

I mean this website teaches healthy investing in retirement. how about some consideration to physical health?
What is the good of money in retirement if you are sick or not around to enjoy it?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Well we can go for this instead







.... yummy!


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

carverman said:


> Hormell foods makers of the canned mystery meat Klik and Kam, have decided to call it quits selling
> their well liked brand of peanut butter (Skippy) ...
> 
> So the current trend of pulling out of Canada continues, Heinz, Kelloggs, Hormel, and probably others..


The Skippy "Brand" has gone through several corporate ownerships in its lifetime. But as far as I can determine from Wikipedia it's always been made in one location in the US, with a more recent expansion to China. (And I'm not eager to buy any food products from China, based on their complete inability to regulate food safety adequately.)

I suspect the withdrawal from the Canadian market has more to do with the rising USD, and loss of market share to competing brands than anything else. The complaint about "extra cost of required French labelling " is such a hoary old fable, that goes back to 60's and 70's bilingual labelling laws. When you are producing millions of jars of peanut butter, the added cost of printing bilingual labels for batches intended for export to Canada is ... peanuts. Frankly, if they didn't have such a US-centric view of the world they would be labelling in English, French, and Spanish for North & Central America. But then they would also probably move their manufacturing to Mexico for the lower costs.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

It's totally bogus. The nutrition labeling requirements are different, anyway, so even if French were not mandated they would have a unique Canadian label. And plus, most brands would want to sell in Quebec, and would label in french anyway.


----------

